# Modifier for pain pump programming (within the global period)



## PEH350 (Feb 10, 2012)

We have a Workers' Comp patient that we did a pump analysis w/reprogramming (62368) during the 90 day global period.  Does modifier 58 apply?  Or is the reprogramming considered part of the global period?

Thanks..


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to the 10 day global period for 62350 62362, but I believe you should be able to bill 62368 without 58 modifier since it more diagnostic type procedure and I don't believe is subject to global period.


----------

